# Fujica STX-1 problem



## chrisgrieve (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello all, i was having a look through my loft the other day and found a Fujica STX-1 camera and some lenses and filters etc. im having a problem though, i was just playing about with it, changing the lenses/ looking through the lenses with filters etc, ( as i have absolutely no idea about film photography) anyway, the mirror has locked up and i cant get it down, i think i may have pushed the self timer button just before i noticed the mirror locked up. anyone know how i can get it down? 

i have attached a pic of the camera.

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/fujica/fujica_stx-1/fujica_stx-1-splash.htm

cheers.


----------

